# Radion G2 settings for 20g Long



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Trying to get my light settings right for this new setup. It's a mixed reef with frags of millies, acros, a pink stylo, a bunch of different montis, Hammers, torches, frogspawn, chalices, Acans, and R. Florida, and a flame BTA.

The light is hanging 8" from the water level. Just wondering what intensity you guys would recommend for the tank. I currently have it setup in Radiant Colour mode (with some very minor tweaks) and have it set to 40% max intensity. Is this too much/little?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

50% work perfect for me


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

I have mine over my tank about 10-12" and I run them at 55% on an 18" deep reef. It's an sps tank. Start low and amp them up if corals are browning out. IME bleaching is caused by too much light.


----------

